# Ua waves tuition for those 60 & over



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

This is sooo cool. If the classes are not full you can take full credit courses FREE. UA stands for the University of Arkansas. Ag classes here I come:walk:


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Wisconsin has something similar.
Haven't checked the current rules but it use to be that "seniors" could sit in and moniter the classes.
Not sure if they actually got "credits" for attending the classes.

I stored that information for many years thinking I would eventually be attending classes when I reached that age.

Alas ~~~ here I am. I qualify~~~

But ~~~ the university is 45 miles away and gas is so expensive ----- and my time is even more valuable.
Now, I'd rather spend time with the 15 grandchildren before they grow up!


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

The university system in Georgia has a plan for seniors too, but I feel more tempted to take some of the classes at the local vo tech. They teach HVAC installation/repair, welding, electrical wiring, auto mechanics...lots of stuff that would be handy on the farm.


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

IDK if they still do this, but St. Ambrose University in Davenport, IA used to allow people 65 and over to take college classes for credit without paying tuition, if there was room in the class. They had to pay lab fees, buy their books, etc. but the tuition was $0.

The local newspaper has/had one of those "Merry Christmas Programs" for needy people in the community, and every year, there was one story that was everybody's favorite. Unlike many such programs, they used the person's or family's pictures and names, and one year, the favorite was a woman in her 70s who had to use a scooter because of severe arthritis who was getting a master's degree just because she could, and she needed a new computer.

:clap:


----------

